# New Addition for the New Year



## empressaja (Jan 9, 2007)

Hello all
I posted a praise report about how the lord brought restoration to my family with my husband and I reconciling. Well ifound out Sunday that our family will be growing. In addition to the two boys I have ther will be a third child born to us in September. I feel so blessed, we are so excited. Thank you all for you inspiration on this forum. The spirit in this forum is a blessing to me; truly.


----------



## ONAMSHN (Jan 9, 2007)

Congrats to you and your family!!!!


----------



## PaperClip (Jan 9, 2007)

Congratulations! God bless you and your family as you all grow closer to each other!


----------



## AMJMJR (Jan 9, 2007)

Congratulations to you and your family.  I pray that you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## MoMo (Jan 9, 2007)

That is wonderful news!  Congratulations to you and your family!


----------



## empressaja (Jan 9, 2007)

Thank you ladies!!!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 9, 2007)

May the Lord Bless you and keep you.  May He make His face to shine upon you and be gracious to you.  May the Lord lift up His Countenance and give you Peace!!!

Blessings, always...


----------



## alexstin (Jan 9, 2007)

birdie said:
			
		

> Hello all
> I posted a praise report about how the lord brought restoration to my family with my husband and I reconciling. Well ifound out Sunday that our family will be growing. In addition to the two boys I have ther will be a third child born to us in September. I feel so blessed, we are so excited. Thank you all for you inspiration on this forum. The spirit in this forum is a blessing to me; truly.




Congratulations!!!


----------



## dlewis (Jan 9, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nella (Jan 9, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 9, 2007)

Wow!  Praise God!  Congratulations. 

"A beautiful fruitful vine...in God's perfect time." 

Birdie, you were faithful and God heard your cries, which are now tears of pure joy...forever.


----------



## kbragg (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh my goodness! Why did I think this said New Addi*c*tion For The New Year? I though it was going to be about how we as sisters in Christ can step up our shoe game in church without becoming vain about it! Oh man, I need help with my shoe addiction for real!  

Congratulations on baby number 3!!!!!


----------



## live2bgr8 (Jan 11, 2007)

This is wonderful news!   May God continue to bless your family.


----------



## michc (Jan 11, 2007)

Wonderful wonderful news! God is soooooo good! Congratulations to you and your family.


----------

